# Basingstoke Canal Authority Mytchett,Campsite



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Has anyone stayed at this site before?
Booked for Fri/Sat


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes I have as my Brother lives in Bassingstoke so it so handy for us stay and he picks me up.
A very free and easy site with a very large rally field so plenty of room and the added bonus of a cafe and the canel to walk by.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=4113


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

colpot said:


> Has anyone stayed at this site before?
> Booked for Fri/Sat


Mhf member Kipperkid stayed there too :

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1730

but his review could do with a bit of updating :wink:

When you have been there would you add one to our database please? , just go to the link above and click on









....thanks

Mike


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Locovan sounds good for a weekend away for us.
spykal - will review and update next week.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Sounds nice but oh for the French values and relaxed attitude..

A similar site on a canalside marina in France, except for the lack of showers but with electricity could cost you as little as €3 (about £2.60) per night.
Arrive anytime, leave anytime just wait for the attendant to come along and take your payment and enable the electric point.

The instance I remember is Froncles Halt Nautique (N48.29949 E5.15232) but there are many more, some of them are even still FREE.

Basingstoke would cost £11 per night for two in a Camper without electricity.

Why oh why is England so expensive in comparison?

Rod


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

rod_vw said:


> Sounds nice but oh for the French values and relaxed attitude..
> 
> A similar site on a canalside marina in France, except for the lack of showers but with electricity could cost you as little as €3 (about £2.60) per night.
> Arrive anytime, leave anytime just wait for the attendant to come along and take your payment and enable the electric point.
> ...


I'm with you all the way there Rod, we have stayed at some brilliant Aires and look forward to doing it again in May. But until then I will be in England. At least the fee charged at the Campsite goes towards upkeep of the Canal.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Well - we are not fussy Motorhomers - honest - but were a little disappointed with the Site (as were the other two guests staying there).

We arrived at 6.30pm and pickup up the keys etc where they had been left for us. The lady from the site had told us the Camping Area was a little boggy and its best to have a look before you park up.
We pulled through the Barrier and parked in a parking area. A very nice Guy in a Double Decker Bus was also parked in the same area. He came up to us and said that the Car Park fills with dog walkers when the Barrier opens in the morning. Thats ok we said we will move into the Camping Area before the Barrier opens at 9ish in the Morning.
We were having breakfast at about 7am when cars started to arrive with Canoes on them. Before I had a chance to clear the condensation from the front window some bloke decided he was going to park in front of me. I politely pointed out that I was about to move and he said "what right now this minute?"
We managed to move into the Rally Field to finish our breakfast.
Dog owners seemed to treat the Rally Field as their dog's toilet and some cleaned up but some didnt.
The site is on the flight approach to Farnborough? Airport and, whilst only once an hour, the planes are quite low. Coupled with the trains and the road noise from the A331 it was not the most peaceful site.

On the plus side there is a nice walk along the Canal and the food at the Potter Inn (which is opposite the site entrance) was excellent.
Would I use the site again - probably not.


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

This is my "local" camp site and as my dog still doesn't travel very well, we use it throughout the summer. I also try and take her and van over once a week to aclimatise her to travelling.
Very basic site but reasonably peaceful - I live just up the road so the planes don't bother me.
Dog walkers can be a problem as they walk across the field, often with their dogs off lead, but all in all, I usually enjoy our visits there. The canal walk is nice - cafe is a little overpriced I feel.

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Colpot Im so sorry you had a bad visit.
We always find it a good (Ok Basic) site but we just loved being by the canal and watching the canoeist's having fun.
Loved the walking there up and down the canal and watching wild life.
Planes didnt bother us either.
Dog walkers all went straight alone the top of the field so they didnt bother us.
But it is a handy place for us to camp and my brother to visit us.


----------

